# Looking for feedback from people with Type 2



## Josh DUK (Aug 1, 2019)

Diabetes UK are looking to gather feedback from people with Type 2 diabetes who have tried to put their diabetes into remission through lifestyle changes, such as diet and exercise. We are really interested in understanding the motivations for this as well as the challenges you may have faced. We’re also interested to know what support you found helpful through the process and if there is other support which would have been helpful.


We are working with an agency who are looking to speak to people who would be happy to share their experiences. If you would be interested in taking part, please complete this online form with your contact details and someone will get in touch https://forms.diabetes.org.uk/remission


----------



## getting older (Aug 1, 2019)

Wednesday 31 July I had a pre op assessment at the QE for gallbladder removal surgery date listed for 12 August.
Today I received a phone call from the consultants nurse to inform me that my HbA1c levels are still very high at 99 and that i=surgery has to be cancelled due to the high risk of losing me on the table.
I am advised to keep taking my medication as it's only been 3.5 weeks and they will send for me again in 3-4 weeks for another pre op assessment.
If my HbA1c was 119 or 13.84 to start with and now the blood results from the hospital are showing 99, this hasn't dropped much in 3.5 weeks !
Am I expecting too much too soon?
The finger prick test at 3 times daily has in fact dropped from 14 and now reads below 8 over the past few days anyhow and I thought things are moving in the right direction albeit slowly.
My diet has been relatively healthy for some time now and I'm not sure what else I can try and improve upon.
NB. I have already completed an online form to help assist Diabetes UK and research but so far have had no response


----------



## Jodee (Aug 6, 2019)

getting older said:


> Wednesday 31 July I had a pre op assessment at the QE for gallbladder removal surgery date listed for 12 August.
> Today I received a phone call from the consultants nurse to inform me that my HbA1c levels are still very high at 99 and that i=surgery has to be cancelled due to the high risk of losing me on the table.
> I am advised to keep taking my medication as it's only been 3.5 weeks and they will send for me again in 3-4 weeks for another pre op assessment.
> If my HbA1c was 119 or 13.84 to start with and now the blood results from the hospital are showing 99, this hasn't dropped much in 3.5 weeks !
> ...


Hi GO  my HbA1C as indicated below signature.  I am due for an op soon too, my diabetic nurse told me they don't operate unless HbA1C is 68 or under.  They won't do it because the wound won't heal as it should if blood glucose is too high.

In May this year my HbA1C was 86 mmol, in July it is 65mmol, so they will give me the op not that I really want it but needs must.

I didn't think its worth testing HbA1C more than once every 3 months, but I guess the hospital has to retest again for their records. 

Keep to low carbs to bring your BG down and watch portion size.

Best wishes Jodee


----------



## Jodee (Aug 6, 2019)

Age is the biggest challenge we face I think, Since my initial diagnoses of chronic lung disease 12 years ago I just keep adding to the health issues, osteoporosis, osteoarthritis, bronchiectasis, diabetes type II and now ruddy cancer.  I'm pretty sure one has triggered the others, what with meds, treatments and high blood glucose.

Stress is a huge problem, steroid drugs thin bones and cause diabetes, and I did read the other day high blood glucose can trigger cancer.  I am so fed up with having to manage so many health issues.

I had just got my lung disease in a good improved way, breathing easier, then my blood glucose spiked, just getting blood glucose back under control and now the cancer diagnosis. 

My diet has always been good and I've always exercised, I don't smoke or drink heavily, I try to do the best for my health.

Sorry just letting off some steam.

Any way those are the types of challenges I am dealing with.


----------



## Drummer (Aug 6, 2019)

I went from Hba1c of 91 to 47 in 80 days but I went low carb from the moment of diagnosis. I had no support, but I have always known that I did not do well on carbs - I always had fish rather than fish and chips never just chips, even as a child. The diets dictated by doctors never worked because they were always high carb, low fat, low calorie.


----------



## Jangles (Aug 18, 2019)

It's funny Drummer , I was also never good on carbs even as a child and as a teenager would develop shaking and feeling wooly after carbs at breakfast but when I said to the nurse they dismissed this and advised to eat porridge for breakfast  (which I love but is one of the worst things for leaving me shaky and light headed). Likewise I find low carb best.


----------



## Martin9 (Aug 20, 2019)

I’ve brought my T2 under a flaky control over last year and a bit through weight loss, low carb, and Metformin ..you can see results on my signature...


----------



## Steff (Aug 24, 2019)

Shown my interest and left details 

Cheers


----------



## Yorgi (Sep 3, 2019)

getting older said:


> Wednesday 31 July I had a pre op assessment at the QE for gallbladder removal surgery date listed for 12 August.
> Today I received a phone call from the consultants nurse to inform me that my HbA1c levels are still very high at 99 and that i=surgery has to be cancelled due to the high risk of losing me on the table.
> I am advised to keep taking my medication as it's only been 3.5 weeks and they will send for me again in 3-4 weeks for another pre op assessment.
> If my HbA1c was 119 or 13.84 to start with and now the blood results from the hospital are showing 99, this hasn't dropped much in 3.5 weeks !
> ...


Hi,
I've had the same issue the qe  a celled my op due to the increase in my levels a few weeks later they carried out the op. It's really hard to reduce levels but regular blood checks from your doctor can keep you updated. I have had really high readings since the op however I was increasing doses due to finger pricking too many times. This is wrong need too take first thing in morning before or after breakfast and regardless don't repeat until tea time before or after tea. Contact your doctor as this all depends on your mess.


----------



## ginter (Sep 10, 2019)

I March I had a blood test for diabetes which came back as 53 mmol/mol so a confirmation test was taken which was 48. So I was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes. This was quite a shock to me but when I thought about it I should have seen it coming. I am a 64 year old man who has gradually allowed my weight to increase over the years. I am 180cm tall and weighed 99 kilos. The nurse gave me the talk and told me that I should be 75 kilos and If I reached that there was every chance I would put diabetes into remission. She also referred me to the X-pert diabetes program which is provided by my health trust. With the help of the program, which I attended with my wife. I resolved to stop eating snacks, do more exercise and to eat just 3 healthy calorie counted meals a day. For exercise I started walking, at first a couple of miles a day which as I got fitter was not enough. So I gradually built up to 5 miles 5 days a week. More recently I have felt I can do more so I have now started couch to 5k.

As far a food was concerned, I reduced drinking to one day a week and used the Samsung health app to ensure I had  about 1700 calories a day. The food was exactly the same as we had before but with smaller protein and carb portions, less fat and lots of extra veg to help me feel fuller for longer. Initially I was losing at least 1 kilo a week but this went down slowly. I weighed myself daily first thing in the morning which helped motivate me.

My weight is now down to 78 kilos and on Monday I had my first blood test since being diagnosed and the result was 37mmol/mol, so I am now officially in remission.

Looking back I didn’t find it too difficult, I was more hungry and found that I enjoyed my food much more because I was always very hungry. I found the more calories I burned with exercise I was able to have slightly larger portions and still keep losing weight. There were days where I went off the rails but the x-pert diabetes program showed it’s ok to be stray a little. My motivation was always the fact that I could put diabetes into remission. The additional benefits are that my blood pressure has reduced my body looks good and I am much fitter and I feel fantastic. I may be a bit odd but I found recording my meals, exercise and other data on a daily basis and being able to plot the changes was enough motivation for me.

I cannot speak highly enough of the x-pert diabetes program which gave me the tools to reach my goal and showed me it could be done in a way that suited me.

Meanwhile I still have another 3 kilos to lose and the in the longer term I intend to carry on the new lifestyle with a tiny bit more food to maintain my weight.


----------



## steven (Sep 23, 2019)

I've risen above lots of adversity in my life  ..so adding diabetes to ✻the list✻ has been relatively easy.

I made some brutal edits from day one  ..no more chocolate, etc.

All the information I need to manage the condition is in the ✻Patient Information Leaflet✻ included with my tablets.

I'm contented to be all on me Jack Jones managing glycæmia.


----------



## fairyhedgehog (Oct 10, 2019)

I was only pre-diabetic but I had a family member with Type 1 who had terrible complications, so I was very scared. As a result, I went straight to low GI with the support of people in here!

I didn't plan to lose weight, just to keep my blood sugar level, but I lost quite a bit and my Hba1c came down to normal levels.

I've had some other health problems since and decided I don't want to eat meat, so I'm back again for support with coping with low GI with no meat and maybe less fat. 

The Hba1c levels weren't high enough to be dramatic, so I doubt if I'm in the group you're looking for.


----------



## Nick Cliff (Oct 17, 2019)

Josh DUK said:


> Diabetes UK are looking to gather feedback from people with Type 2 diabetes who have tried to put their diabetes into remission through lifestyle changes, such as diet and exercise. We are really interested in understanding the motivations for this as well as the challenges you may have faced. We’re also interested to know what support you found helpful through the process and if there is other support which would have been helpful.
> 
> 
> We are working with an agency who are looking to speak to people who would be happy to share their experiences. If you would be interested in taking part, please complete this online form with your contact details and someone will get in touch https://forms.diabetes.org.uk/remission



Hi Josh - will be pleased to contribute - and have registered.
I am one of those odd "skinny" Type 2's.  Diagnosed 10 years ago I dropped from 60Kg to average 58Kg, and have kept myself "in remission" via diet and exercise.  Typically HbA1C has been 49-50 for last 4 years.  Last year went up to 54 before prostate surgery then back to 50, but now this year risen to 57 then 56.  Stress factors are not particularly higher.  Am trying to fight off being on tablets, but is it a losing battle?  But I wonder if I am fighting the tide of age (63 currently)?  Exercise is probably less since 2017 but more than since 2018.  Be interested to hear from any other Type 2's who have had a similar experience.  Thanks.  Nick.


----------



## Nick Cliff (Oct 17, 2019)

ginter said:


> I March I had a blood test for diabetes which came back as 53 mmol/mol so a confirmation test was taken which was 48. So I was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes. This was quite a shock to me but when I thought about it I should have seen it coming. I am a 64 year old man who has gradually allowed my weight to increase over the years. I am 180cm tall and weighed 99 kilos. The nurse gave me the talk and told me that I should be 75 kilos and If I reached that there was every chance I would put diabetes into remission. She also referred me to the X-pert diabetes program which is provided by my health trust. With the help of the program, which I attended with my wife. I resolved to stop eating snacks, do more exercise and to eat just 3 healthy calorie counted meals a day. For exercise I started walking, at first a couple of miles a day which as I got fitter was not enough. So I gradually built up to 5 miles 5 days a week. More recently I have felt I can do more so I have now started couch to 5k.
> 
> As far a food was concerned, I reduced drinking to one day a week and used the Samsung health app to ensure I had  about 1700 calories a day. The food was exactly the same as we had before but with smaller protein and carb portions, less fat and lots of extra veg to help me feel fuller for longer. Initially I was losing at least 1 kilo a week but this went down slowly. I weighed myself daily first thing in the morning which helped motivate me.
> 
> ...


Well done!


----------



## billyblue (Oct 19, 2019)

Josh DUK said:


> Diabetes UK are looking to gather feedback from people with Type 2 diabetes who have tried to put their diabetes into remission through lifestyle changes, such as diet and exercise. We are really interested in understanding the motivations for this as well as the challenges you may have faced. We’re also interested to know what support you found helpful through the process and if there is other support which would have been helpful.
> 
> 
> We are working with an agency who are looking to speak to people who would be happy to share their experiences. If you would be interested in taking part, please complete this online form with your contact details and someone will get in touch https://forms.diabetes.org.uk/remission



I can only say, exercises can only help lowering blood sugar just for a couple of hours (after a workout) only no long time effect on sugar level if you don't follow a strict diet. 
of course, the long-time benefits of exercising are uncountable (blood pressure, cardiovascular, weight loss...) but does it help reducing blood sugar to a safe level, the answer is no unless you follow a strict diet I.E losing weight which I wasn't happy with it since I wasn't overweight, I was fit and muscular.
I was wrongly diagnosed with type 2 and took the wrong medications for 5 years until my Dr discovered that I am Lada,
I am a fitness instructor and nutritionist, I am 40 years old, I was 86kg 5 years ago and my weight went down to 75kg due to diabetes, my weight was stable on 75kg for good 4 years until LADA started to kick in, my weight dropped to 68kg with unstable sugar readings, couldn't see my self losing more weight, i wasn't ready mentally to see this drop especially when I am a fitness instructor, once I got the real diagnose (last month) I've started insulin, sugar levels are so far very good almost there and gained almost 4 kg,
If you are obese/overweight and your weight created serious health issues like Diabetes, I say YES working out and a strict diet will do you well, but can both reverse your Diabetes? I am not sure about that, I guess it depends on lots of elements especially pancreas, liver status plus I recommend everyone to do the antibodies blood test to get the real diagnoses and the most Important the right treatment


----------



## Edgar (Nov 8, 2019)

I have my HBA1C test coming up next week, and did a random fingerprick fasting test this morrning and got a reading of 6.8 (50mmol). I know this isn't an accurate figure but my last HBA1C (last October) was 52 mmol so it's a bit better. I am on 1000mg Glucophage one daily.


----------

